# Knots



## LilysDad (Sep 25, 2014)

If you are making a long walking stick, you can dress it up a bit by adding decorative knots. If you drill a hole through the shaft a thread a cord through; instead of just tying an overhand knot, use a JosephineKnothttp://www.macramelovers.com/blog/how-to-macrame/macrame-josephine-knot/. It gives a more finished appearance. Then feed the ends of the cord through a slide, maybe one made from deer antler or a large bead. Now, to keep the cords from sliding back out, finish each end with a Celtic Button. http://www.macramelovers.com/blog/how-to-macrame/macrame-josephine-knot/

Here's another idea; https://www.pinterest.com/pin/573083121305182991/This might make an interesting cover for the grip on a stick. Use either a leather thong, cotton cloths line or para cord.


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Here are a couple of you tubes that you may fine helpful too and fun to do.. The handle rap, the second one says you need a two of paracord needle but you can just melt the ends and use a pair of needle nose pliers

.




www.youtube.com/watch?v=8VRznWfkukU


----------



## Rodney (Jun 12, 2015)

I like the josephine knot. The celtic button link is a copy of the josephine knot link. I couldn't get the pinterest link to work.

Thanks! It does give me some ideas.

Rodney


----------



## Gloops (Jan 23, 2015)

Talking knots, I always add a leather (Boot Lace) loop to my stick, stops it falling and you can also let go to use your hand but still retain the stick. (prevents leaving it at a counter , has as happened ) The knot I use for attaching is the Prussik knot, the reason being that with a walking pole this knot can be slackened and positioned anywhere on the shank an if using a plastic toggle cord lock the loop size can be enlarged to carry the pole over the shoulder if using both hands or just wanting to carry it.


----------



## LilysDad (Sep 25, 2014)

Rodney said:


> I like the josephine knot. The celtic button link is a copy of the josephine knot link. I couldn't get the pinterest link to work.
> 
> Thanks! It does give me some ideas.
> 
> Rodney


Thanks!http://muchpics.com/celtic-button-knot-1a83dc1cf5e0359b5feab5e6d5e2a569-jpg-720x1184-pixels/


----------

